# Combat In The Wild- New Bowfishing Video "Fish'in Bows"



## Millyville Hunter (Jun 25, 2011)

Enjoy and all the footage is from one night.

<object width="560" height="349"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4T13ZCveWxo?version=3&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4T13ZCveWxo?version=3&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="349" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## S Adams (Jun 25, 2011)

*Video*

That's what i'm talking about, Good Job and video guys!


----------



## Hard Core (Jun 25, 2011)

Well put together video..good job.


----------



## Michael (Jun 26, 2011)

Good work guys!


----------



## willholl79 (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## Millyville Hunter (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone. It has been a crazy start to our bowfishing this year. We usually wait until about the end of turkey season to get rolling and then it is all bowfishing for a while. We got off to a bumpy start with the boat needing some work that was put off until the last minute and then some bad luck trips. We managed to rip a trolling motor of the front of the boat and throw one shooter out of the boat the first night. The second night started with one of our pro- staffers blowing a tire out coming to meet up with the rest of the crew and then the night was a total waste, seeing that we shot at 2 fish the whole night. This trip finally put an end to our bad luck and I think it shows.
Thanks for the comments and good luck to everyone out there in the water. Be Safe.


----------

